# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje i alkohol

## Lutonjica

eto noćas sam pričala s trudnicom koja mi je savjetovala popiti navečer pivu, jer će mi beba bolje spavati  :shock: , a kao, čula je i za žene koje popiju neku žestu (votku, rakiju) u iste svrhe. i inače je imala par smiješnih ideja i nikako se nije dala "krstiti" (kao što ja pričam o botulizmu, kad je njezin brat sa 6 mjeseci jeo med i ništa mu nije bilo...) 
ali nije to sad bitno, nego sam si ja onda počela filozofirati o toj "alkohol svaki dan - za bolji san" teoriji  :D na stranu sad da je najbolje uopće ne piti dok dojiš, zanima me zapravo nakon koje količine popijenog alkohola bi se njegov utjecaj mogao vidjeti i u ponašanju djeteta, kao na primjer u tome da bolje spava. nekako mi se jedna žesta ili piva ne čini dovoljnom količinom da bi stvarno preko majčinog mlijeka mogla utjecati na djetetov san. čini mi se da je više fora u tome da je mama uvjerena da će dijete bolje spavati od toga, pa se to onda i desi (nešto kao placebo efekt)?
mislim, jasno je meni da nitko nije radio istraživanja tako da dojilje piju alkohol dok beba fino ne zaspe  :D  ali zanima me vaše mišljenje, ili možda čak iskustva??

----------


## ivarica

alkohol se izlucuje u mlijeko (najvisa razina - pola sata do sat i pol nakon konzumiranja) tako da stoji to da beba lakse zaspi - zato jer je omamljena od alkohola, nezreloj jetri bebe mlade od  3 mjeseca treba i do duplo vise vremena da ga razgradi nego odraslome.  

velika doza alkohola (butelja vina) kroz 24 sata kod bebe od 8 dana rezultira pravim pijanstvom (dubok san, neosjetljivost na bol...).

redovito uzimanje alkohola kako ti ga savjetuje prijateljica, osim sto znatno smanjuje kolicinu mlijeka (23%) i ima utjecaja na let down, pogotovo je lose za bebu koja zbog toga moze imati slabiji motoricki razvoj i usporen rast. 


mislim da nema lijecnika ili savjetnika za dojenje koji bi majci savjetovao alkohol za dobar bebin san.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Joj, ovo sam pročitala danas na američkom forumu i smrklo mi se. Neka žena je pisala da joj je muž zaboravio kupiti nešto - nisam točno sigurna, nekakvo sredstvo za poticanje proizvodnje mlijeka - ako postoji nešto takvo?  :shock:  No, uglavnom, bila je sva bijesna i uspjela je izdojiti jako malo mlijeka. I stižu savjeti...




> do you have any beer in the house? I don't know how quick it works, but I have heard it will help increase your milk supply.





> My step-mom swears that the reason she was able to nurse twins exculsively till they were six months old was because of the beer she had every night!


Ajme...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MMarina

Je cure, nase mame su pile pivu kako bi imale dovoljno mlijeka  :shock:  :shock: 

To mi je potvdila i moja mama i moja sveki koja je zena od medicine (spec.)

Ostala sam sokirana, a i nisu jedine koje su pile pivu. Mojoj mami je njen dr. tako bio preporucio. Vjerojatno su obje zato danas punasnijeg stasa, jer su  uz dojenje zavoljele pivicu (nisu alkoholicarke   :Smile:   :Smile:  ).

----------


## anchie76

Nevjerojatno je to da u danasnje vrijeme, uz svu tehnologiju i informacije koje postoje, netko bi preporucio takvo nesto kao sto je alkohol da bebica bolje spava   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Fortuna

tocno kao i anchi ne mogu virovat da  pored svih informacija koje su dostupne svakoj zeni postoji jos mlade majke koje  ne shvataju da je alkohol vise nego stetan na mali osjetljivi djecji mozak i da se  konzumiranjem alkohola bebi moze samo  nanjet steta. negdi sam citala da beba dobiva  3 puta vec i ucinak alkohola od one koju mater konzumira.
 pa prije su umakali gazu u rakiju i davali bebi da sise ( nije ni to bilo tako davno  :shock:  )

----------


## dorena

dobivala sam i ja takve "dobronamjerne" savjete, ne tako davno... i za zubice, od rakije do vina. "daj djetetu na cucla gazu, nece vise osjetiti da ga zubici bole..." :shock:  
a cula sam i za tu pricu da hmelj potice lucenje mlijeka. hvala Bogu, imala sam ga dovoljno oba puta pa nisam morala eksperimentirati na takav nacin  :Smile:  a vjerujem da je vise stetno nego korisno.

----------

Meni i prijateljevoj ženi koja me i poslala k njemu je prim. Herman u Vinogradskoj isto preporučio da pijemo pivo za laktaciju - ali bezalkoholno, jer su sastojci isti a ne može naškodit bebi jer nema alkohola...

----------


## ivarica

ne bih zeljela tvrditi dok ne provjerim, ali netko je napisao da i u bezalkoholnom pivu ima alkohola.

----------


## ivarica

Rally - 0,5%

http://ohhh.myhead.org/comm/beer2433.html

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ne bih zeljela tvrditi dok ne provjerim, ali netko je napisao da i u bezalkoholnom pivu ima alkohola.


To sam i ja čula.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Užas.   :Sad:  

Ma ja sam to čula u kontekstu da liječeni alkoholičari to počnu piti, kao bez alkohola, to smiju, i nakon toga se, naravno, opet propiju, jer zapravo nije bez alkohola.   :Sad:

----------


## marta

na svim bezalkoholnim pivama pise max. 0.5% alkohola. s obzirom da volim pivu isla sam provjravati.....

----------


## ivarica

ja sam pretpostavljala da na bocama mora pisati, ali sam na alc. free radnom mjestu  8) pa nema sanse da provjeravam nego na netu.

onaj link je bio prvo sto sam otvorila kad sam upisala u google bezalkoholno pivo +%   :Laughing:  
ali, kasnije sam nasla jos hrpu linkova, pivu se oduzima alkohol i na taj nacin postaje bezalkoholno, ovo treba ici u navodnike jer nije skroz, nego manje od 0,5 % kod nas do u nekim zemljama 1,5 %

----------


## ankika

i ja mislim da tocno pise na svakoj boci

koliko ja znam ima i skroz alkohol free piva ... mislim da Bavarija non alkoholic ima 0%

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma ja mislim da većina tih "dobronamjernika" uopće ne misli na to bezalkoholno pivo.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

Nama je dr. rekao baš bezalkoholno jer sam ja komentirala da ga ne volim...

----------


## NewAge

ja obožavam pivu i svi su me uvjeravali da će moja beba biti "sretna" jer će mama piti pivicu kad bude dojila... a ja prešla na non-alcoholic   :Razz:  

kod ovih domaćih piva koje imaju 0,5%, nakon dvije-tri me znalo lagano omamiti budući da nisam skoro godinu dana popila ni kap alkohola, pa reagiram ko alkotest. onda sam skužila da je ovo non-alcoholic čista varka

i zatim sam otkrila bavariu. bavaria ima fakat 0% alkohola - piše na boci i definitivno ga ne osjetim

----------


## marta

New, upravo si mi otkrila toplu vodu! Hvala! Oma sutra mrknem koju pivusu Bavariju. Jos da je 8.6... To ce ipak pricekat koju goddinu.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma meni je u cijeloj priči najgore to što mi je takav savjet davala trudnica - znači uskoro mama   :Sad:   i što joj ništa nije značilo to što ja em dojim već 5 mjeseci, em sam definitivno educiranija od nje na tom području, em moja beba nema nikakve probleme sa spavanjem... čak se i divila kako zara uopće ne plače po noći (slavili smo zajedno novu godinu pa su spavali u sobi do nas), ali meni se više nije dalo objašnjavati da nema zašto plakati jer spava između mame i tate i s cicom 1cm od usta  :D proglasila bi me luđakinjom...  uglavnom, probala sam ju razuvjeriti, ali sam skužila nedavno da ne možeš pomoći onome tko te uopće ne želi slušati...

----------


## Red Irena

Ovdje jedan muž, koji voli pivu, ali ovakve nebuloze ne vjerujem da čitam. Kad je Irenina baka prvi put spomenula pivu, samo sam joj rekao: "Ne morate se truditi, mi ćemo ionako učiniti kako ćemo mi htjeti." i to je bio kraj diskusije.

Ne potiče piva, niti hmelj laktaciju, nego specifični omjer B-vitamina u pivskom kvascu. Ako želite potaknuti laktaciju, kupite i pijte tablete pivskog kvasca (od Natural Wealtha su npr. oko 100kn/100kom. - jedna dnevno). Isto je potrebno i unositi dovoljno minerala - ponajprije kalcija, ali ne iz mlijeka (jer iz mlijeka ga ne mogu odrasle osobe sintetizirati), već iz drugih izvora, kao npr. riba i meso. Izuzetno je važno konzumirati bjelančevine životinjskog porijekla, jer se samo u namirnicama životinjskog porijekla nalaze sve esencijalne aminokiseline. Ne znam da li ste ćuli za onu: "Kako hraniš sebe, tako hraniš i dijete.". Osim očitih posljedica na organizam zbog utjecaja alkohola, nešto manje poznato, ali izuzetno opasno je izazivanje dijabetesa kod djece "genetski" sklone toj bolesti. Naime, alkohol ima izuzetno visoki glikemijski index, tj. naglo potiče lučenje inzulina u krvi. Kad je taj glavni metabolitički mehanizam poremećen u tako ranoj dobi, to će imati sigurno trajne poslijedice na razvoj djeteta.

----------


## branka1

Meni je isto puno ljudi savjetovalo da popijem čašu pive dnevno i onda me čudno gledali, tipa kaj sad ja tu glumim, kad sam rekla da neću. A nisam čak ni kavu pila za vrijeme trudnoće niti poslije, počela sam prije mjesec dana tu i tamo koju šalicu, a to mi je i patronažana rekla da jedna šalica dnevno nema veze, a di ću onda alkohol. Nema šanse.

----------


## kloklo

Mene je, dok sam bila trudna, jedna cura smrtno ozbiljno uvjeravala da sigurno neću imati mlijeka ako svaki dan ne popijem  pivu  :?  :?  :? 
Imala je još par takvih bisera i ona će ih 100 % prakticirati kad bude mama, toliko je uvjerena u njihovu provjerenu efikasnost   :Sad:

----------


## renata

mene je uvijek uzasno smetalo sto su me oni koji preporucuju pivu, kad sam rekla da necu, gledali ko da zelim zlo svom djetetu, da hocu da bude gladno. nisam nikad takvima uspjela nista objasniti.


evo jos malo podataka o alkoholu:

30 minuta nakon uzimanja alkohola, povećana je razina prolaktina u krvi majke, time i produkcija mlijeka. Ali alkohol utječe tako da inhibira proizvodnju prolaktina i oksitocina nakon stimulacije bradavice. Tako, ukupno gledajući, alkohol ne pridonosi proizvodnji mlijeka, a otežava let-down. 

Bebe živahnije sisaju ako u mlijeku ima alkohola. No istraživanja su pokazala da unesu manju količinu mlijeka. Nije još razjašnjeno je li to slučaj zato što bebe jedu kraće i češće ili zato što je majci otežan let-down. 

Bebe budu od alkohola pospanije, tj. lakše zaspu. Ali brže _se bude i bude im poremećen raspored spavanja_. 

Ako majka u nekoj _posebnoj prilici_  npr. svadba ili slicno, hoce popiti npr. casu vina, utjecaj na bebu nece biti prevelik. Da bi utjecaj alkohola na bebu bio što manji, poželjno je da majka jede uz to, te da ne doji kad je vrhunac apsorpcije alkohola i izlučivanja u mlijeko (30-60 minuta nakon uzimanja).

----------


## Lutonjica

eto renata, upravo su me ove tvoje informacije zanimale   :Smile:   hvala   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

onda za tebe  :wink:  konkretnije 

ako je mama u _posebnoj prigodi_  popila jedno pice, ono ce ishlapiti iz mlijeka kad ishlapi i iz krvi, a to je minimum dva sata, ovisi o nacinu unosa, a i o maminoj tezini (ako je mrsavica - i do 3 sata). To vrijeme najbolje je ne dojiti. Za dva pica vrijeme mnozi sa 2. (standardno pice - pivo - 0,33). Zato mama neka tada razmisli i o raznim opcijama, bezalkoholnom ili niskoalkoholnom picu, koristenju zaliha mlijeka iz zamrzivaca i sl. Obrok za vrijeme i nakon unosa alkohola smanjuje stupanj apsorpcije, ali neka to ne bude hrana bogata mastima.
Za luftanje alkohola iz mlijeka ne pomaze hladan zrak ili vruca kava. 

Ipak, mame nedonoscadi i beba mladih od 3 mjeseca trebale bi se kloniti alkohola zbog nezrele bebine jetre.

----------

